# How Many Vendors are You Using?



## linecook854 (Feb 13, 2013)

I am curious to see how many vendors everyone is using for their particular establishment and sales volume. *Please include the number of vendors you use and what they supply* (IE produce, meats, breads, etc,) and *what type of establishment you are* (high end restaurant, mid range hotel, family run diner etc.) and *what type of volume you do in terms of the number of guests served and the dollar amount of food sales.*

I was kinda floored today when I spoke to a small restaurant owner (probably 40 seats) who has a semi-upscale menu when he mentioned he uses 9 or 10 vendors. I don't know how he manages to get the minimum order amount from each vendor, assuming he uses each vendor at least once weekly. Or perhaps he really bargain shops and picks and chooses where he gets item A for that week depending on who is cheapest?


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Small artisan chocolate and pastry shop, Mom and Pop, but we supply about a dozen supermarkets with product.

1)Pastry broadliner "A"-flour sugar, nuts, butter, eggs, dried fruit, etc

2)Pastry broadliner "B" fruit purees, booze, fancy chocolate stuff like transfer sheets, cocoa butter colours, etc

2-3 neighborhood grocery stores for fruit, veg, dairy,

1 national supermarket chain for dairy, fruit, eggs

1 local coffee roaster for coffee

1 national head office for bulk chocolate (currently about 500 kgs per year)

Yes, I cherry pick.  Dairy is almost 40% cheaper if I buy from a supermarket than if I get it though a broadliner or from the dairy itself.  I buy case lots of fruit from the local guys.  I negotiated a price for my chocolate and avoid the crazy price fluctuations that the broadliners love to shove down throats (ie 30% increase from Oct-Jan, by March the price dramatically goes down again.

I've worked in 300 rm hotels with 4 F&B outlets where the mngmt calculated it was cheaper to pay a guy with a van to go to Costco once a week to buy dairy, cheese, some drygoods and pop.


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

last restaurant was a traditional italian restaurant ( seats 150+ ).  

We had one supplier (local) that supplied us with all meat , and poultry

One local supplier that supplied us with fish - Salmon , Salted cod , Trout , Flounder etc....

One huge local supplier that supplied us with fruit and veggies year round - We had cheaper price due to the fact we ordered large quanititys of product weekly. 

One supplier for italian wines and Booze

One large supermarket ( chain ) for things like salt , spices , dairy , eggs , etc... and anything industrialized we can't get fresh. 

So thats 5 <_<

If you get to choose your own suppliers at a place , thats a huge advantage in my opinion , since you can judge if their products are up to snuff. 

Usually any fresh produce entering the restaurant we check , if not good quality it is sent back. 

I have worked at a place where the owner´s family had their own supermarket chain , basically dairy , eggs , pasta , etc..... we could get as much as we wanted , when we needed , and paid squat for it. 

Then produce we would get from suppliers twice a week and meat and poultry from another supplier when we couldnt get it from the supermarket.


----------



## left4bread (May 8, 2009)

1. Broadliner - some of everything: protein/dairy/paper goods/detergents/dry stores...

2. Meat guy - chicken breasts,wings/pork shoulder/ground pork/ground lamb/strip loin/sausages

3. Meat guy - bacon/sausages/sirloin steak

4. Fish guy(gal) - sockeye/oysters/clams/chum

5. Bakery - baguettes

6. Bakery - ciabatta/focaccia/rye bread

7. Bakery - sandwich loaves

8. Bakery - pita/pizza

9. Orchardist - hazelnuts

10. Cow people - milk/cream/half&half/buttermilk/eggs

11. Rancher - ground beef

12. Farmer - mixed greens/occasional dinner veg

13. Farmer - fruits and veg, whatever is in season

14. Cheesemaker - goat cheese

15. Spice guy - guess

16. Janitorial goods guy - toilet paper

17. Coffee roaster - coffee beans

18. organic store - tempeh/vegan bacon/vegan mayonnaise/GF bread

19. Mushroom guy - mushrooms!

20. cash&carry - because I forgot to order something

There's a few more I'm forgetting probably not worth noting.

And then whatever the brewers order, and also merchandise. But I don't deal with any of that.

Brew Pub (not a gastropub).

All day menu average price is $10/plate. Dinner menu is $16 - $25.

Slow season, so probably $8,000 net today including beer.

Sorry, I don't want to go upstairs and count the covers, they might put me to work.

4 through 14, 17, and 19 are locally made/grown/caught/slaughtered products. 2 sells meats grown in the PNW (I'm in Washington State).


----------



## notswedishchef (Oct 24, 2013)

Dairy/ Dry Goods - 2 (technically 3 but only use 2 on a reg. basis)

Proteins -

ducks/ chickens -1

steaks - 1 main, but have used 4 others to supplement within the past 6 months

lamb/ goat- 1

pigs - 2 (1 is a heritage supplier)

Fish - 2

Cheese- 1

cleaning supplies -2

dish chemicals-1

produce - 5ish...varies with season...and farm availibility

mushroom/ ramp forager-2

20ish on a regular basis, upwards of probably 30 when you count people I source one off things from.....molecular chemicals, acetate sheets, vac bags, grains, etc.

I don't think this is a surprising number....a lot of it is seasonal too...when the farms are up and running....we're using a ton of them....southern maine, MA, RI all have guys that I do business with....

proteins......no one person can provide you with the best of everything.....and its good to have a plan B when plan A hits the dumper. 

we choose to align ourselves with vendors who can provide us with the level of service we look to provide to our guests....consistency and quality are key.  By nature alot of the products we all use are naturally varying......i love that...but i also need consistency.  The farm we get our greens from is consistent in size, mix, etc. 

I go to bat for my vendors (i've taken whole pigs, goats, lambs, sides of beef) off the hands of vendors when other buyers have balked last minute.  I expect them to do the same.....if I need something they best go the extra mile to help or they drop off the list.


----------



## billpitcher (Oct 8, 2012)

Christian camp and conference center here. I use about a dozen all together for dining services, but in peak season, 90 percent of the business goes to three of them:

-- One broadliner, US Foods. I used to have two, and I wish I had two now, but there are only four in this area, and US Foods just bought one of them. The other two are unreliable, including Sysco, whose rep I've seen once in 15 months, and a family-owned company whose manager has been trying to get my business but keeps no-showing for appointments. US Foods now has my drinks, paper and chemicals.

-- One cash-and-carry, Restaurant Depot. I use them for some dry goods and most disposables because they're cheaper than any of the broadliners or paper supply companies around.

-- An Amish produce auction. In July through October, it's an amazing source of inexpensive, reliably excellent produce.

Next year I'll be adding a milk vendor. I've been buying it under an arrangement with a convenience store that runs its own dairy, but it's getting to be a pain.

I also use a half-dozen produce farmers in the area, as well as a honey guy (we are starting to do our own maple syrup this year), and a few times a year, I buy bison, elk and venison from local farmers for special menus.


----------



## fbindustry (Nov 16, 2013)

We have one restaurant with 150-200 seats and another with 75 seats and beta tested kitchify.com this summer with considerable savings demonstrated by the product.  I know that Kitchify is going to issue another beta release to a limited amount of restaurants that sign up for the pre-registration from their site in about four weeks, but only for Colorado food and beverage purchasers and with a select amount of vendors as they continue to integrate with all of the ones that have signed up (we were able to see more vendors during early beta) .  

They should be in most Western states by the end of 2014 though.  Having all of our vendor's pricing in one place as well as vendors we had never used before opened up so many opportunities for savings, trying new products/vendors, and menu design was super easy since we never had to meet with any sales reps from the companies.  If you're in Colorado and want to be part of the next beta, I would sign up with your email at their website soon, and if you're not in Colorado check their site for when your area might be available.


----------



## beastmasterflex (Aug 14, 2013)

50 Seat Diner

Sysco

US Foods

Performance Food Group

Produce Purveyor

Bakery Supplier

Bakery

Fish Purveyor

Spice Website

Wal-Mart

Maple Syrup Maker

Beekeeper

Local Beef Farm

Local Blueberry Farm PYO

Local Apple Farm PYO

The woods (Gonna shoot me a deer next year)

I consider Sysco, US Foods, and PFG to be the same distributor as I only use one at a time depending on the sketchiness/greediness of their current sales rep, just got a new Sysco rep and prices went up 15% so I'm on PFG right now. I try not to get too many drops a week as the fuel surcharges really start adding up.


----------



## seabeecook (Aug 23, 2008)

Welcome Bill ... I am the chef at a municipal family camp in Northern California each summer. Last summer, I used US Foods, Sysco, a major regional produce/dairy vendor and the local natural foods store. Two supermarkets in town are used for emergency runs. I dislike using the larger, more well know store because of their prices (and available quantities). But we have a commercial account there.

My focus this year was to reverse the historic habit of overspending the food budget (by as much as 10-15 percent annually), which I accomplished. I envy Bill's location with abundant farms, etc. The key crops around the camp are lumber and firewood! My task this year (in the spring before I head north) is to see what's available on the local market.


----------



## left4bread (May 8, 2009)

Quote:


fbindustry said:


> We have one restaurant ... and beta tested kitchify.com this summer with considerable savings...


Kinda sounds like you work for them since it's your first post, but whatever. It's a tool that people use.

I prefer and defend the idea of what Notswedishchef said,
"We choose to align ourselves with vendors who can provide us with the level of service we look to provide to our guests....consistency and quality are key."

I think that using the companies that cull all prices from different vendors (at the moment) so that you can compare prices off-the-cuff are a bane on the industry.

But then Beastmasterflex has this: "I consider [X,Y, and Z] to be the same distributor as I only use one at a time depending on the sketchiness/greediness of their current sales rep...",

and I feel for that situation. It would infuriate me.


SeabeeCook said:


> ... I am the chef at a municipal family camp in Northern California each summer... I envy Bill's location with abundant farms, etc. The key crops around the camp are lumber and firewood!


Dude. mushrooms! You probably can't, tho


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

But what is "Beta tested" and "Kitchify", and why is it assumed that we know what it is?


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

I refuse to pay fuel surcharge. That is or should be included in price. Once Sysco pulled up with an order for about 5200.00 there was a surcharge on bill, I refused to accept order. Salesman called up and said"I will absorb surcharge''   In other words play hardball.


----------



## left4bread (May 8, 2009)

foodpump said:


> But what is "Beta tested" and "Kitchify", and why is it assumed that we know what it is?


Right. I mean, if I was going to shill my product/company, I'd at least drop a www.com. I'd let you know that it's a FREE and REVOLUTIONARY app for your smartdevice that will not only save you TIME and MONEY, but also allow you to effectively serve your CUSTOMER BASE more... effectively? I dunno, I lost steam.


chefedb said:


> I refuse to pay fuel surcharge. That is or should be included in price. Once Sysco pulled up with an order for about 5200.00 there was a surcharge on bill, I refused to accept order. Salesman called up and said"I will absorb surcharge'' In other words play hardball.


That actually cracks me up! I'm paying $8 three times a week for delivery from broadliner. They added that ... 5 years ago or something.

I'm not sure that I want to play hardball with that charge. I'd prefer to pick my battles with proteins and cheese, etc. I appreciate your earnest, though. Made me think.


----------



## seabeecook (Aug 23, 2008)

left4bread said:


> Quote: Dude. mushrooms! You probably can't, tho


Can and do use fresh mushrooms ... this isn't your stereotypical camp. I only served chicken nuggets twice the whole summer!


----------



## its bubba7 (Nov 29, 2013)

Way to many... Spending that much time with Vendors what's going on in the kitchen... 

Imo


----------



## beastmasterflex (Aug 14, 2013)

Its Bubba7 said:


> Way to many... Spending that much time with Vendors what's going on in the kitchen...
> 
> Imo


Ridiculous


----------



## its bubba7 (Nov 29, 2013)

What's your True Food cost


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Its Bubba7 said:


> Way to many... Spending that much time with Vendors what's going on in the kitchen...
> 
> Imo


That's just it, you don't spend time with vendors, just give me your price list and _I'll figure out what I need_, on my time. In the last 15 years I haven't had a sales rep spend more than 5 minutes with me per visit, and maybe 5 or 6 visits per year. I don't golf or take vacations in far away places, so there's nothing much to talk about, and besides, I know much more than the rep does about the product.


----------



## blueicus (Mar 16, 2005)

Small boutique vegetarian restaurant, 20 or so seats (plus a bar), about $40 avg. per cover

We use 2 local produce broadliners for general things

1 dry goods vendor for things like spices, beans, oil, etc.

1 japanese goods vendor for japanese items (sometimes with a trip to the local japanese store)

1 specialty pastry supply vendor

1+ mushroom forager

3+ organic grower co-ops/urban farms/etc. for seasonal things

a cash and carry for cleaning and sanitary supplies

supplemented with trips to the local chinese grocery stores, large (overpriced) gourmet food and equipment store), farmer's market, and semi-random ethnic food stores depending on season


----------



## its bubba7 (Nov 29, 2013)

Just asking:

What is the Food Cost spending more or less time with or without a Associate... Lot of Variables with Product spec's especially Proteins
Thanks my friends


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Its Bubba7 said:


> Just asking:
> 
> What is the Food Cost spending more or less time with or without a Associate... Lot of Variables with Product spec's especially Proteins
> Thanks my friends


I don't understand the first part of the question, can you clarify?

As to the second, if you read most of the responses, a smart operator will use a separate poultry supplier, a seafood supplier and a pork/beef supplier, not much variable when dealing direct with the individual supplier.

If you're not a Chef or a purchaser, what-tum, uh... _interest_ do you have with this subject?


----------



## its bubba7 (Nov 29, 2013)

foodpump said:


> I don't understand the first part of the question, can you clarify?
> 
> As to the second, if you read most of the responses, a smart operator will use a separate poultry supplier, a seafood supplier and a pork/beef supplier, not much variable when dealing direct with the individual supplier.
> 
> If you're not a Chef or a purchaser, what-tum, uh... _interest_ do you have with this subject?


Fair Question,

Okay, The number of Vendors Varies I know that...2 Key Principal Vendors Okay...They have lots of Products under these Two Roof plus Misc...Vendors for Seafood or Produce I'm Okay with that too..

Numbers of Vendors being posted is Aggressive...plus having to many Trucks coming and going on premise...Wow!!!!

Associate-

Leaving a Product List with pricing not a good Idea...No Relationship of Trust....plus all the Returns for pricing Not being correct and wrong product shipped to meet your Price Point...Credit and Returns Nightmare

How much do you really save shopping around? Not as much as you think...

That's why I ask what is your Food Cost to support all the time away from watching your Quality of Product being Served and Consistency with Flavor and Appearence.....What's that Worth...

Its not important who I am...Just throwing it out there...

Chow my Friend


----------



## beastmasterflex (Aug 14, 2013)

Its Bubba7 said:


> That's why I ask what is your Food Cost to support all the time away from watching your Quality of Product being Served and Consistency with Flavor and Appearence.....What's that Worth...


Quality of product is part of why you do it, getting exactly what you want not settling for something that's more accessible.

As to what its worth, I would say whats it worth to make your own stock.


----------



## deepsouthnyc (Mar 14, 2009)

Beef Vendor

Pork Vendor

Chicken Vendor

Duck Vendor

Quail Guy

Seafood Vendor x4

Farmers x5

Snail Lady

Produce House

Bread Vendor x3

Dairy Vendorx4

Free Range Egg Guy

Dry Goods House

Mozzarella & Burrata Guy

Pastry & Chocolate Vendor

Italian Cheese Vendor

Mushroom Vendor x2

Italian Product Vendor x3

That is people we do business with on a weekly basis not the small purchases made from a single person 5-10 times a year. This doesn't include anything relating to NA/beer/wine service. Our restaurant is farm-driven cuisine. Our menu changes daily with the seasons. This list doesn't include the farmer's market purveyors that we purchase from on the 3-4 weekly market runs made by either our pastry chef, me or a sous.

Edit: $55 check average


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Its Bubba7 said:


> Fair Question,
> 
> Okay, The number of Vendors Varies I know that...2 Key Principal Vendors Okay...They have lots of Products under these Two Roof plus Misc...Vendors for Seafood or Produce I'm Okay with that too..
> 
> ...


Ah jeez, now we got a sales rep who can't admit to being a sales rep--uh..'scuse me, an "associate", telling a whole bunch of Chef's that their #1priority is serving a "quality product with consistent flavour and appearance".

That's kinda like saying the #1 priority of a NFL head coach is to ensure all of his players play by the official NFL rules.

Yes, a "quality product with consistent flavour and appearance" is important for the Chef, but it is automatically assumed, taken for granted, just like the NFL head coach.

Fact of life here: Every Chef knows that if he goes above a certain food cost, for a certain period of time, say...4% for two consecutive months-- the guy (or gal) is out the door, fired, axed, turfed.

In order to keep the food costs in line, the Chef needs every bit of help s/he can get. If that means shopping around, comparing prices, then so be it.

And "trust"? You don't trust giving prices to a customer???????? Again, every Chef knows the score with the big broadliners, if s/he doesn't "do" at least 5 grand a month with them, orders get shorted, items get replaced with other items. The bigger customers get the preferred treatment, don't get shorted. We trust this, just like we trust a dishwasher not to show up for a Fri night shift and have made plans to cover the shift by Wed.

And if you read between the lines of all those that have "Aggressive" amounts of vendors, you'll find out a little fact of life, something that most of us have figured out at 16: If Johnny across the street is selling apples, the the smart thing to do is sell oranges. That way you don't compete with Johnny on pricing, and everyone can make enough to cover costs. In other words: BE UNIQUE and your customers will respect you.

The big guy himself, Escoffier, made the following statement: "The owner who doesn't give his Chef choice of vendors loses the right to complain about the quality of food". Powerful observation

How much do I save by shopping around?
40% on dairy

10% on poultry, plus they throw in a free case of bones for stock with every delivery

5-7% on disposables and soap

20% on produce

It's worth it to shop around

Let the big broadliners stick to the hospitals and retirement homes, a good a'la carte kitchen relies heavily on creative purchasing, and that doesn't happen from one supplier.


----------



## its bubba7 (Nov 29, 2013)

Will respond Later...One Thing I'll admit years ago...Associate, yes I was....

Chow my Friend


----------



## its bubba7 (Nov 29, 2013)

foodpump said:


> Ah jeez, now we got a sales rep who can't admit to being a sales rep--uh..'scuse me, an "associate", telling a whole bunch of Chef's that their #1priority is serving a "quality product with consistent flavour and appearance".
> 
> /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif>>>>Former Street Associate, Distributor Management and Former Restaurant Owner... /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif>>>>Those 3 mention are the Nuts and Bolts of your Cuisine...As much as you think its Assumed...Its Not, with many Independent Restaurants...I frequent Restaurant often...but I do Support Local rather than Chains...Maybe your more Hands on with the 3 choices above
> 
> ...





> Sorry, I jump into your Post for responding...My mistake...thought I was Posting in my Copied Thread
> 
> Chow my friend...


----------



## its bubba7 (Nov 29, 2013)

So what's your Food Cost using All these Vendors? 

Just Curious...


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Curiosity getting to you, eh?

Well of course your curious, everybody's curious: "What's your Visa number? Do you own your own home? Are you in the market for a new ve-hic-le?

But you go first, go on now, tell us what your commission was for the last year--not for individual sku's ,the whole thing.

Just curious.....


----------



## its bubba7 (Nov 29, 2013)

First off... I'm Not a believer with Commissions just for that reason... Let me be clear with you... 

I'm Not a Sales Rep... Okay I'll go first telling you what I think you're Food Cost is... 
37%...I'm being Nice with you to...


----------



## beastmasterflex (Aug 14, 2013)

You're like the all-seeing eye bubba, can't get one past you.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Its Bubba7 said:


> So what's your Food Cost using All these Vendors?
> 
> Just Curious...


Now I'm confused. What does the number of vendors have to do with food cost percentage?

I do not see a correlation between the number of vendors and the cost of food.

As a chef, it is my responsibility to obtain food products of the quality and quantity I need when I need them at a price I consider reasonable for the successful operation of the food service operation under my direction.

Food cost is but one of three costs I have to manage, the other two are labor costs and overhead costs. If I manage all three successfully, there will be a profit, otherwise, there is a loss. The former leads to success, the latter to failure.

If I wanted to relinquish my management authority over food cost, I would probably use a single vendor for each category of food costs. I do not choose to do so, therefore, I use as many sources as I deem necessary and I do all the ordering, receiving, and authorization for payments. Sales reps are welcome to come by and talk when I have the time but they do NOT do the ordering.


----------



## its bubba7 (Nov 29, 2013)

The Relation to Vendors vs. Food Cost?

Okay, Why are you shopping around for pricing...Just purchase the product...

The number of Vendors today is to reduce your Time with them and spend quality time with New Ideas and having customers get the Wow Factor when sitting in your Restaurant....Not just...It was alright...

Your Labor Costs and Overhead Costs in addition to Food Cost does:

= Profits...

Provided the Chef's behind the Line are on their "A" Game Preparing Entrees for the front of the house meaning Customers like me...


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

So, let me paraphrase to see if I understand your viewpoint.

Taking your conclusion


> = Profits...
> 
> Provided the Chef's behind the Line are on their "A" Game Preparing Entrees for the front of the house meaning Customers like me...


A majority of the chef's efforts should be food production, not managing the operation?

That seems to be in conflict with your prior statement


> The number of Vendors today is to reduce your Time with them and spend quality time with New Ideas and having customers get the Wow Factor when sitting in your Restaurant....Not just...It was alright...


Perhaps I'm misreading the meaning, if the chef is "on the line", then the chef is producing, not creating or monitoring, or insuring the "wow factor" nor is the chef involved with sourcing the best raw products that are fundamental to the "wow factor".

Perhaps we have a disagreement starting with the definition of a chef? For me, a chef is the manager. The chef manages:

Sourcing of food products
Labor
All other costs of operation
Prepping of food products
Cooking of food products
Plating of food products
Creating interesting choices for customers
Please note: I said "manages", not "does". Once food products are "in house", cooks, servers, and office personnel get things done under the chef's direction, occasionally a chef will "do" something when essential or time allows.

Vendors are "middlemen" between the producers, i.e. farmers, ranchers, food processors, and the chef who manages a food service operation. From a chef's viewpoint, the ideal would be to deal directly with the producers to maximize the opportunity for top quality and a selection to precisely support the "new ideas" that create the "wow factor". From my viewpoint, the ideal world would have no "vendors", just a select group of "producers" of the specific food products I need to have available to my production team to prepare, cook, plate, and serve to the customer. That way I would not "waste time" on sourcing product.

BTW, if I HAVE to be "on the line", other than covering in emergency situations, then I will have no time to manage the rest of the food service operation and I have abdicated my responsibilities as a chef.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Its Bubba7 said:


> First off... I'm Not a believer with Commissions just for that reason... Let me be clear with you...
> 
> I'm Not a Sales Rep... Okay I'll go first telling you what I think you're Food Cost is...
> 37%...I'm being Nice with you to...


Yeah, yeah, I know, I know, I'm wasting your time, and you have more important things to do and you need an answer like now.

But if you would have read the whole thread from the beginning and read my first post, you would have had an idea of what exactly I do, what kind of an operation I run.

Remember my first response to yours? When I explained all about apples and oranges and Johnny across the street? We (Chefs, Owners) can't expect or rely one supplier to give us new and unique ingredients, because that one supplier is dealing with everyone. But if we have connections or go out and actively source for new and exciting ingredients--directly from the source, bypassing the middleman, we have a good thing going.

Have we, a collective bunch of Chefs, explained our situation and how we prefer to do business clearly?


----------



## its bubba7 (Nov 29, 2013)

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif

Note:

Well I consider a Chef to be Hands on and Producing behind the Line to be One of them...

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gifYou're Words:

Perhaps I'm misreading the meaning, if the chef is "on the line", then the chef is producing, not creating or monitoring, or insuring the "wow factor" nor is the chef involved with sourcing the best raw products that are fundamental to the "wow factor".

>>>Well if you have a Controller to do all your Purchasing I can see the Chef producing or Manages the "On Line" responsibilities...In addition, to the Sous Chef Preparing and Monitoring the Misc Responsibility that are giving to him by the Chef Manager to help Expedite The Wow and Quality/Consistency to your customers Or Both of you...

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif

Its interesting to see you mention IF you have to Work the Line...Many Chef's Today are doing Top to Bottom...Mostly because of the Restaurant Owner is Not able to have the Extra's for staffing...(Payroll Caps) unless your High End Restaurant

Sounds Like you're Hands-Free unless an Emergency situations...

Bet-Cha Some Chef's wished the option was available just being a Chef...NOW That's Awesome

All you Chef's Are Awesome in My Books...I'm Not an Advocate for Chains...

Support Your Local Restaurants is my Moto


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Its Bubba7 said:


> /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif
> 
> Note:
> 
> Well I consider a Chef to be Hands on and Producing behind the Line to be One of them...


No, no, no. You have the "Media version" of what a "Chef" is

Here is the acid test:

A "Cook" is judged by what he puts on a plate.

A "Chef" is judged by how well s/he runs the kitchen.

Now, think about this for a while, because if the kitchen doesn't run well, looses money or gathers complaints, the Chef gets tossed out, fired, axed, pronto.

Good food is only one aspect of running the kitchen. H.R. is another huge aspect, and there are many more, but the bottom line is, if you loose money you're fired.


----------



## its bubba7 (Nov 29, 2013)

Food Pump...

Never said to buy ONLY from One Distributor...Depending on your Cusine I can see Supplies for Specialty Products...another examples; Seafood, Produce...

Now,

Meats/Poultry...Most Distributors Dont make 3 cent a lb over landed Cost...We have to Turn n Burn Inventory out of Buildings due to Expiratiion Dates...

I can tell you this my friend...I have a Strong Respect for Chef's/Owners Chef's, Exec Chef in addition to Corportate Chefs...All of you are a "Cut Above the Rest" out there...Seriously

Awesome Forum by the way...Full Circle of people


----------



## its bubba7 (Nov 29, 2013)

You can say that again...

My background when I ran my Restaurant was 3 things mentioned to be successful and still holds true...

* Food Cost

* Labor Cost

* Overhead

* Less Vendors, better Management, Less Trucks 

Having Trust with a Representative or Vendor that suppose to be working in your Best Interest is Key...If not, that Sales Rep is Gone...News travels fast with other Restaurants...Your reading my mail...

But the one that I was Judged On and kept my customers returning the most...

"Does It Taste As Good As It Looks" every time they Dine here...

End of Story


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Ah, things are beginning to come into focus.

@Its Bubba7, based on your comment


> t...We have to Turn n Burn Inventory out of Buildings due to Experatiion Dates...


you ARE connected in some manner with a vendor.


----------



## its bubba7 (Nov 29, 2013)

PeteMcCracken said:


> Ah, things are beginning to come into focus.
> 
> @Its Bubba7, based on your comment
> 
> you ARE connected in some manner with a vendor.


/img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gifDoes FoodPump call a Spade a Spade...

Lots of connections my friend...Love this Industry...


----------



## beastmasterflex (Aug 14, 2013)

Bubba you seem bitter, what left a bad taste in your mouth.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Its Bubba7 said:


> /img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gifDoes FoodPump call a Spade a Spade...
> 
> Lots of connections my friend...Love this Industry...


Is that a question?


----------



## its bubba7 (Nov 29, 2013)

foodpump said:


> Is that a question?


Nope,

Its was a response from Post #39 & 40....


----------



## its bubba7 (Nov 29, 2013)

beastmasterflex said:


> Bubba you seem bitter, what left a bad taste in your mouth.


Why would you say I am Bitter?

"All Good Under The Hood" with me my friend...The ONLY thing that's I am Bitter about is the Weather.../img/vbsmilies/smilies/cool.gif


----------



## linecook854 (Feb 13, 2013)

WTF happened to my thread??


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

It unraveled. If it were a food item in my kitchen it would be headed for the circular file.


----------



## its bubba7 (Nov 29, 2013)

linecook854 said:


> WTF happened to my thread??


My Fault

Sorry/img/vbsmilies/smilies/peace.gif


----------

